# True Life: I live in the midwest and try to snowboard



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome.

thats a sweet avatar, dont suppose you have a full size version? may use as my desktop...


----------



## Petey011 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, I just did a google image search... here's the URL, it's not really big enough to use as a background image though

http://www.freaksoffashion.com/images/size02/snowboard_evolution.jpg


----------

